# How to create /dev/full



## hashime (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello

I ran into a little problem with /dev/full.
Creating it with `mknod` does not work.

```
mknod /dev/full c 2 3
mknod: /dev/full: No such file or directory
```
I am running FreeBSD 10 RELEASE.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 21, 2014)

/dev/* devices are automatically created so there's no need to run mknod(8) ("_The mknod utility is deprecated on modern FreeBSD systems._")
/dev/full is a Linux-only device so far; it may be implemented in FreeBSD though


----------



## hashime (Sep 21, 2014)

Ok, thank you, I didn't know that.
If I use programs which use /dev/full I am out of luck with FreeBSD for the moment, or is there a workaround?


----------



## Juanitou (Sep 22, 2014)

Have you tried lindev(4)? Not tested myself. Also note its removal from CURRENT.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 22, 2014)

hashime said:
			
		

> If I use programs which use /dev/full I am out of luck with FreeBSD for the moment, or is there a workaround?


It depends whether your system is mission critical or not. If not, you could try using -CURRENT which includes the implementation mentioned above. Of course I have no idea how stable this implementation is (it's in HEAD after all).


----------



## hashime (Sep 23, 2014)

I see, thanks for the input.


----------

